# Great cloudflare alternative from Google



## Nett (Feb 3, 2014)

Just found this DDoS protection service from Google https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/en/, looks similar to Cloudflare



google said:


> "serve their content through Google’s infrastructure without having to move their hosting location."


If I get approved, I'll certainly move my personal website from CF to Google, Google has a much better network than CF


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 3, 2014)

I tried twice to get approved; once when it launched, and just a month back, but I never heard from them


----------



## javaj (Feb 3, 2014)

I noticed when someone posted it on reddit a few months ago, but I think their focus is more along the lines of protecting against censorship, helping political activists etc., probably not so much personal websites...

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/21/google-project-shield-helps-small-websites-with-ddos-attacks/



> Created in response to a Google Ideas request -- a think tank that provides tech solutions for social issues -- made by Middle Eastern activists, Shield aims to allow small site owners to "serve their content through Google" in order to withstand malicious DDoS (distributed denial of service) attacks and not go offline. It's a critical initiative for areas of the world that don't exactly thrive on free speech; where political unrest and social injustice can be better communicated to a global audience from special interest sites.


There is another article here that kinda states the same thing...

http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/21/4862724/google-launches-new-anti-ddos-service-called-project-shield



> Google has announced a new suite of tools for activists and non-profits at their Ideas conference in New York today, including tools for evading web censorship and oppressive regimes.


 



So given from what I read above, unless your website specifically deals with "social issues" that may be targeted by oppressive governments etc., I don't think your in much luck unfortunately.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 3, 2014)

As above I don't think this can be used for commercial/personal endeavours unless they fit within very specific categories.


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> As above I don't think this can be used for commercial/personal endeavours unless they fit within very specific categories.


I wonder if those ColoCrossing rack photos and their mass attempts at attacks and hyper abusive DMCAs qualify?  Time to sign up .


----------



## sundaymouse (Feb 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> I wonder if those ColoCrossing rack photos and their mass attempts at attacks and hyper abusive DMCAs qualify?  Time to sign up .


Independent media?


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Independent media?


Of course.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 3, 2014)

> I think their focus is more along the lines of protecting against censorship, helping political activists etc.


Google is one of the last companies any political activist or someone who is worried about censorship would utilize to get their information out given all of the NSA's backdoors in Google's systems (not to mention the fact that Google's entire business model revolves around collecting as much personal info as it can and using that info to attract advertisers).


----------



## MannDude (Feb 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Google is one of the last companies any political activist or someone who is worried about censorship would utilize to get their information out given all of the NSA's backdoors in Google's systems (not to mention the fact that Google's entire business model revolves around collecting as much personal info as it can and using that info to attract advertisers).


Kind of my thoughts exactly. There is a reason why callbacks to Google was stripped from this site.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 3, 2014)

Offtopic (though still on the them of "Google has abandoned their don't be evil motto"), Google could turn super evil _right now_ if it wanted to. They are a recognized certificate authority, and they run DNS for a _lot_ of people. Set their own DNS for popular domains, generate certificates for them (basically self-signed, except they're recognized!), and away they go. DNS control + your own recognized CA is _bad_ news.

So yeah, I wouldn't use this service.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Feb 3, 2014)

My request was accepted and I still haven't had the time to set it up on my site. Given that I have a tendency to not care for the possible 'side-effects' (possible issues) that might arise from tinkering with my server, I've yet to read carefully and set it up.

I fear little given the content of my site and given that it is not geared towards the US nor does it advocate anything concerning the US.


----------



## javaj (Feb 3, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> I fear little given the content of my site and given that it is not geared towards the US nor does it advocate anything concerning the US.


 So WelltodoInformalCattle, not to pry but is your website politically motivated? I'm assuming so if they accepted you?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Feb 3, 2014)

@javaj politically neutral but it contains political content. I don't insert any view that are mine. I simply compile a variety of them.


----------



## javaj (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok that makes sense.


----------



## joycehess (Jul 30, 2019)

Cloudflare alternative I feel best is Apptrana


----------

